# Proper Overclocking Settings



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi All.

Well I have been toying with the whole Overclocking thing since I built my gaming rig (specs below for review). I already know that the 4850 is not a higly O.C. friendly card. As for the memory and the cpu I have been using the Asus Utility for the O.C. voltages and other specs but every once in a while if I get too high the system will freeze and then I get a prompt that the overclocking has failed and I am required to load defaults and then I have to go into the BIOS and reset everthing all over again. 

My concern is should I be using the AI Suite to O.C. or the BIOS? I might want to try the BIOS since I can input the memory timings directly there and all I have in the AI Suite are two separate numbers in the drop down that really don't mean anything to me. I simply up the numbers every other day or so to see if the system can handle the O.C. Then I get the crash. I know that there is most likely a correlation between the two numbers and that they most likey have to match incrementally when they are increased.

Any suggestions? I know there are site to get specs from but if anyone has a P5Q Premium Mobo and uses the same utility then some calibrations would be great.

Jones














Asus P5Q Premium, Lian-Li PC 60B Plus Case, Enermax Modu82+ 625W PSU, E8400 3.0 Ghz O.C. to 3.2Ghz, Asus V72 Aftermarket CPU Fan, Coolermaster LED 120mm Case Fan, Sapphire HD 4850 512 DDR3, XF-I Extreme Gamer, LG 22" Flatron LCD 2 ms, Merc Stealth Gaming Keyboard, MX518 Gaming Mouse, Vista Ultimate 64 Bit, LG Blue Ray/HD DVD Combo, WD Caviar Black 750 Gb HDD, 4 Ghz OCZ Reaper HPC Memory Dual Channel @ 800 Mhz O.C. to 1000Mhz I


----------

